# Happy Birthday Wolverine!



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 13, 2011)

Have a howlin' good time Wolvey.

arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting: :dancingnaughty: :bananalama: :mf_bounce8: :beerchug:


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2011)

I wish I could MS Paint something up for him that is funny, but I has no MS Painst skills.

Many happinesses today! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Ble_PE (May 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :happybday:


----------



## roadwreck (May 13, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 13, 2011)




----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2011)

Happy B-day Wolvman!!!

hope it's great one! :multiplespotting: :bananadoggywow: :Banane20: :Banane36: :drunk:


----------



## csb (May 13, 2011)

Happy birthday! Dig something out of the walls of your house and have a fantastic party!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2011)

Happy B-day!!!!


----------



## Mary Faye (May 13, 2011)

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## mudpuppy (May 13, 2011)

Happy birthday dude! :w00t:


----------



## Wolverine (May 13, 2011)

HELP! I have been kidnapped and taken to the beach. I am being forced to drink alcohol and wear business socks.

Please send more tequila and argyles. We are low.

Rocknroll playas!


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 13, 2011)

Most excellent! Although, I find socks at the beach to be a little wierd. Especially after business hours.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd like business hours at the beach...might get sand in my socks.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Wolverine! 

JR


----------



## maryannette (May 15, 2011)

Missed it, Wolvie. Belated HB wishes. I'll toast to you with my next margarita.


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2012)

bump...

Just left the EB calendar, and it looks like it got missed... Happy Belated BD! Hope it was a good'n


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 17, 2012)

Happy b-day to a fellow electrical! :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (May 17, 2012)

happy b-day. hope it was a good one.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 17, 2012)

happy belated birthday!


----------



## frazil (May 17, 2012)

Sorry I missed it! happy 27th birthday W!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (May 17, 2012)

I missed this one dang it. Happy Birthday EE brother.


----------



## envirotex (May 17, 2012)

Me too, dang it. Have a happy Friday, and celebrate again!


----------



## EM_PS (May 17, 2012)

happy birthday my crazy friend


----------



## Master slacker (May 17, 2012)

Many happinesses on this, several days post-birth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 18, 2012)

Happy B-day!!!


----------



## Wolverine (May 18, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> HELP! I have been kidnapped and taken to the beach. I am being forced to drink alcohol and wear business socks.
> 
> Please send more tequila and argyles. We are low.
> 
> Rocknroll playas!


Funny! This thread popped up and I had no recollection of making this post. I must've of been drnuker than I thought.
Then I checked the time stamp: last year. But goshdarnit if the same thing didn't happen again this year!

Thanks for remembering me, my EB pals. No matter how old we are (and I am), engineers rule the world.


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2012)




----------



## csb (May 18, 2012)

Happy birthday! I was all happy that I had already posted...then I saw it was last year.


----------

